# Did you go to Undergrad for film? If so... Why get a film MFA also?



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2020)

I've noticed over the years that there's a large percentage of people who went to Undergrad film school who are also applying to grad school for film?

I'm wondering what are your reasons? More connections? More time to hone craft? Undergrad school wasn't good? Want to learn more?

I'm interested to hear your reasons.

Also... If you did go to Undergrad for film, please review it here:






						Film School Reviews & Acceptance Statistics
					

Reviews and acceptance rates for top Film Schools by film students at USC, Chapman, AFI, NYU, Columbia, and more.... Acceptance rates and minimum GPAs for the best film schools are calculated from the applications in our film school application database.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm curious mainly because when I went to BU for undergrad film in the 90s they said the only reason to ALSO do an MFA would be for screenwriting. But we do have a lot of screenwriters here... )


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 3, 2020)

I didn't go to film school in undergrad, however, my wonderful friend did and is considering graduate school. Emphasis on considering. 

We both went to Loyola University Chicago which, in comparison to the schools surrounding it, has a subpar film school (arts department in general, really). She made the most out of the program, but the alumni network and career assistance in concerns to film post-grad? Abysmal! She's been doing freelance alongside her day job for 2 years now. She's built almost all of her connections herself. She's finally gaining traction in her work, even though it's not the film stuff that she envisioned herself doing. There's few TV and film opportunities in Chicago (documentary excluded). She's had to stay in Chicago for personal reasons, so she plays with the cards she's dealt. 

Going to graduate school for film (directing in her case), would bolster the education she's received. She'd probably learn and do things she's never done before, have high-tech equipment and studio space readily available to her, network in other areas of film, and maybe be in a place with a plethora of film opportunities. The unfortunate reality of so much art is that it's costly, and so many universities have the resources necessary to advancing a career. And it's extra unfortunate if you've put so much money already into a university that doesn't provide that. 

Granted, I'm not her, but this is what I understand from our conversations. I hope this shed an inkling of light!


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 3, 2020)

I am currently doing a film undergrad in a US university and will be transitioning to MFA next year. My answer might sound pretentious but it's just how I feel: being so young, I'm not ready to make films or tell stories. I don't think I have the maturity my stories would need on screen. And while that maturity can be gained through working for a few years, MFA programs are an easy way to ensure that I'll get to make things with my own authorship. It's also an easy way for me to stay in the US for a few more years, and gives me a feeling of certainty (compared to the option of an uncertain 1-year OPT). All of this is contingent on the price tag, of course, and the fact that I can afford it is a massive privilege I understand most people don't have. So while I see it as a valid option for me, I can easily see it as an impossible one for many.


----------



## BigAbe00 (Mar 4, 2020)

Good question. There are a few reasons for me:

-My undergrad film program is mainly theory-based and I'm not getting much practical experience. I love theory but I want to hone my craft with professional filmmaking experience.

-Connections, connections, connections.

-I want to be surrounded by talented people who are passionate and serious about their craft, not just people who are taking film classes as electives.

-I don't feel ready to enter the working world and relocate to LA (especially since I live in Waterloo, Ontario, Canada). I want to learn more about the art of storytelling and study in LA before I finish school and enter the world.


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 4, 2020)

My undergrad experience was very production based and I had some great teachers, but with the military, I've spent the better part of 10 years out of the field, doing very bureaucratic work in a much different world than the private sector.

I'd like to re-cement my academic foundation with some formal education and I like that an MFA is a terminal degree.
I looked at doing an MFA/MBA or JD program as well, but a lot of the producing curricula look like they have enough business coursework for me to justify the value of my MFA to potential employers after graduation.

But also, I have the GI Bill, so it's pretty cost efficient for me to get a degree in a field I want to work in and it'll give me time to develop a base, home and social circle in LA.


----------



## andy001 (Mar 4, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> I am currently doing a film undergrad in a US university and will be transitioning to MFA next year. My answer might sound pretentious but it's just how I feel: being so young, I'm not ready to make films or tell stories. I don't think I have the maturity my stories would need on screen. And while that maturity can be gained through working for a few years, MFA programs are an easy way to ensure that I'll get to make things with my own authorship. It's also an easy way for me to stay in the US for a few more years, and gives me a feeling of certainty (compared to the option of an uncertain 1-year OPT). All of this is contingent on the price tag, of course, and the fact that I can afford it is a massive privilege I understand most people don't have. So while I see it as a valid option for me, I can easily see it as an impossible one for many.


this. I agree with the idea that an MFA can at the very least give you authorship over your own projects. I worked on so many other projects that weren't mine as a way to learn. Getting an MFA in directing I feel gives you a leeway into running the show.


----------



## andy001 (Mar 4, 2020)

So, my undergrad was in philosophy. I was initially a film major and the film program at my school is the sole reason I have a portfolio so I praise them for that because every film class I took gave me access to some expensive gear that really helped my stuff look legit. They have an absolutely wonderful film program that is _very _cheap compared to most other schools and really gives you the quality training you need. 
However, The only reason I didn't stick with the film major is because it was literally going to take as much time as getting a masters. That was my only problem with the program; you need to go through a portfolio review to even get to the upper division classes. Why would I want to spend 5+ years for an undergrad film degree that probably wouldn't get me much work outside of the state (Utah)? 
The prerequisites were just silly for undergrad film degree that doesn't have a big name. They acted as if they were some some prestigious program and emphasized competition just to graduate. I was already minoring in Philosophy so I figured I might as well major in it because I would finish in appropriate time and I believe I ultimately became a far better writer and director because of it, plus some of my favorite directors were philosophy majors that never even studied film as undergrads (wes anderson, ethan coen, terence malick-although he did go on to get an MFA at AFI) . So I figured I might as well use the portfolio I have as a way to get into a graduate film program where I could _really _get some connections and land internships at a top tier track. I am already very excited that I've been accepted into a pretty great school (UMiami) and am waiting day by day on the others. I am very happy with my decision and believe that it was the best choice possible in terms of my goals for an MFA.


----------



## bjustman (Mar 4, 2020)

Chris W said:


> I've noticed over the years that there's a large percentage of people who went to Undergrad film school who are also applying to grad school for film?
> 
> I'm wondering what are your reasons? More connections? More time to hone craft? Undergrad school wasn't good? Want to learn more?
> 
> ...


I went to film school for undergrad in Bozeman, Montana. Great school, great people. I went to grad school for my MFA in Writing and Producing for Television in Los Angeles, at Loyola Marymount University b/c I wanted to learn how to write for TV and feature film. I also got an undergrad minor in English writing and I loved writing and I was influenced by feature films of the late 90s. Such a great era for films!

LMU also has an MFA in production but everyone in that program had undergrads in other areas and some have had some production experience. A production MFA really doesn't justify the expense at a private school. Especially USC, which is almost as expensive as LMU. UCLA Extension is the best or CSUN, their tuitions are less than private schools. I always go back to what JJ Abrams' dad told him:

"Anyone can learn to make a movie. You need to learn what to make a movie about. You need to learn how to write."


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2020)

bjustman said:


> I went to grad school for my MFA in Writing and Producing for Television in Los Angeles, at Loyola Marymount University.


Went? Cool. Can you write a review?














 LMU - Writing & Producing for Television (M.F.A.)


	 					The Writing & Producing for Television program has one goal: to prepare you for a professional career in the television industry, be it network,...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 18, 2016
Questions: 1
Category: California


----------

